# How do I hook up the 721?



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I've just ordered my 721 from AllSat. This unit will replaced my 501 in a single-dish, single receiver setup. The salesperson told me that all I had to do when it arrived was to hook up the antenna, then call Dish with my subscription information. Sounds easy, but later when I looked at a picture of the rear panel of the 721, I could see that there are 2 inputs, for the 2 tuners I guess. I have some questions, which should be easy to answer for anyone who has hooked up their own unit:

- Is it absolutely required that you use both inputs on the receiver to use the 2 tuners? FWIW, I watch only sats 110 & 119.

- If I need to use both inputs to use the 2 tuners, do I need to get a 2nd 500 dish or can I use the 2nd coax output from my original 500?

- If I have to install a 2nd coax line, I'll need weatherproof coax connectors and a dual grounding block. What's a good source for these parts?

- I know how to wire up TV antennas, and have even designed and built large HF transmitting arrays, but satellite systems are new to me. Any tips would be appreciated.

BTW - I did search the forum but was not able to find the answers to any of my questions, nor was I able to find a simple wiring diagram for the 721.

TIA, Bill


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> - Is it absolutely required that you use both inputs on the receiver to use the 2 tuners? FWIW, I watch only sats 110 & 119.


 yes



> - If I need to use both inputs to use the 2 tuners, do I need to get a 2nd 500 dish or can I use the 2nd coax output from my original 500?


 You wont need a 2nd dish 500. First you need to determine what LNB you have, you can do this by going to your check switch screen, do a checkswitch and it will tell you what LNB you have.
Assuming it's a Twin LNB, you will have to use both leads from the Dish and this will be the only receiver you can hook up.
We need to know which LNB you have and how many receivers you have.



> - If I have to install a 2nd coax line, I'll need weatherproof coax connectors and a dual grounding block. What's a good source for these parts?


 Home Depot, Loews, is a good source for these materials



> - I know how to wire up TV antennas, and have even designed and built large HF transmitting arrays, but satellite systems are new to me. Any tips would be appreciated.


No Tips, Ive never hooked one up to an antenna.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *You wont need a 2nd dish 500. First you need to determine what LNB you have, you can do this by going to your check switch screen, do a checkswitch and it will tell you what LNB you have.
> Assuming it's a Twin LNB, you will have to use both leads from the Dish and this will be the only receiver you can hook up.
> We need to know which LNB you have and how many receivers you have.*


I climbed up a ladder and found the following on the dish:

- Digital LNBF
- BS1D1UP201M (I think, this was hard to read!)
- Lot #E21

Imprinted on plastic:

- 119 & 110 degrees

Then I ran a checkswitch and found:

- Installed Switch Model 500 Twin

Sounds like it's going to be a straight forward installation!

Bill


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Twin LNB has a built in switch, which will allow you to run both lines to the 721.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Twin LNB has a built in switch, which will allow you to run both lines to the 721. *


Thanks for the help John. The 721 is supposed to be delivered next Wednesday - the forum will hear from me if I have problems. 

- Bill


----------

